# De Gek Valk gin



## inbottleitrust (Aug 9, 2016)

De Gek(roonde) Valk means the crowned falcon by P.Rademaker & Co. 
Additional info: 
http://gin-bottles.com/DE GEK VALK.htm


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 9, 2016)

What is the reason that birds are popular icons for the gin bottles?  I read something about the subject years--decades--ago in OBX magazine.


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

I dunno I'am curious about it also. But people in holland believe that stork bring a good luck. This is what I've heard not sure if it true or not.


Harry Pristis said:


> What is the reason that birds are popular icons for the gin bottles?  I read something about the subject years--decades--ago in OBX magazine.


----------

